# Questions about the Philly Library



## ltpritchett (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi all!  I have some questions regarding the Philadelphia library.  I've done a few searches, but page after page of results come up.  Some that don't even pertain to the search.

What is the exact address?  I tried Google, but I want to make sure I have the right address.

How many books can you have checked out at once?  My husband and I will both be checking out books and I am a fast reader, but then I also go through periods of not wanting to read anything.

Do the books work with the iPad?  My daughter has one, she's 7, I'd like her to be able to get books also.

Which leads to my next question.  Do they have a good selection of Children's books?

Thanks so much!

Leigh


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.freelibrary.org/

Other than that, I don't know the answers but the website might give you more information. I do know you can't use library e-books with Kindle, because of the format. Since I only have a Kindle, I haven't looked into it too much.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Leigh, I tried to go to the site so I could give you the link but it says it's unavailable right now. I'll keep trying.

You can have 10 books checked out at one time. You can choose a lending period of 7 days, 14 days, or 21 days. But you can also return the book early if you finish it before your lending period, as soon as you return one, you can check out another (up to the 10 limit).

I can't tell you if the books work with the iPad, since I don't have one. But you do know that they won't work with Kindle, don't you? Most of the books are ePub or PDF format with DRM protection, so they can't be read on the Kindle. I have a Nook in addition to my Kindle and I use it for library books. Hmmm....now that I think about it, it seems I've read that you can download the B&N app for your iPad, but can't get library books through the app.

The Philly library does have a pretty good selection of children's books. About a month ago they added a bunch of children's books, I remember seeing that.

Most of their books have a wait list, but they become available pretty quickly.

ETA:

Here's the link I use for the library: http://freelibrary.lib.overdrive.com/D30ADAAE-CF5D-4D2F-9FA3-F700A432E1CC/10/354/en/Default.htm


----------



## ltpritchett (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks so much!  Yes, I knew they woudn't work with Kindle.  We also have the Nook and iPad.  That is the link I had also.  I was just worried about sending them money without being sure.  Mailing my app today!


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't have an iPad, but I learned from nookboards that the iPad has a BlueFire Reader app that handles library ebooks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to move this to the other e-readers board since you need one of them to access the Philly library. . . .


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Download the free blue fire app in order to read the bookson your iPad, it works very well. You can even email the acsm file directly to your iPad and it will automatically open in blue fire without having to be unlocked in adobe digital editions first.


----------

